# Whittled (CFJCo) fruit jars



## georgeoj (Apr 7, 2012)

The consolidated fruit jar company provides some of the best examples of serious whittle (cold mold ripple) that can be found.
 George


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great set ya got there George....ya know I notice alot of collectors go after those CFJ Co monogram jars.....

    They are nice jars.....and are very prized in colors...

    David


----------

